

F9R First Flight Test - wxm
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UjWqQPWmsY

======
dmayer
This is a reusable Falcon 9 not the Grasshopper. The Grasshopper program ended
last year and used a smaller rocket (AFAIK).

~~~
wxm
Wikipedia lists the F9R also as "Grasshopper v1.1" \-- cf.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grasshopper_(rocket)#Grasshoppe...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grasshopper_\(rocket\)#Grasshopper_v1.1)

~~~
dmayer
Ah, did not see that. It's confusing since the Falcon 9 Wikipedia page also
has the Falcon 9 Reusable:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Falcon_9#Falcon_9-R](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Falcon_9#Falcon_9-R)

